# Experienced Coder in Need of Remote FT Work!



## tcruz (Jun 10, 2014)

I am Certified and have been working in the coding industry for the past 5 years. I am looking for remote full time coding/auditing work and available almost immediately. 

Please send me any possible job leads to Tamiko.cruz@gmail.com. 

I appreciate your help.


----------



## texancoder01 (Jun 13, 2014)

Check out Amphion  and/or HCA.  Both are really, really good companies from what I hear!


----------



## dkaz1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Try Precyse Healthcare--

They're always looking for certified, experienced coders.

Be prepared to be tested and thoroughly interviewed--

Best of Luck

Deb K.


----------



## mbort (Jun 13, 2014)

See my post under the resume forum


----------



## YPUllom (Jun 17, 2014)

I just got hired at Pop Health Care for remote HCC coding     Good pay rate + benefits.  They provide computers & code books.
www.pophealthcare.com


----------



## zanalee (Jun 18, 2014)

are the hours flexible at pophealth?


----------



## RadCoder56 (Jun 19, 2014)

How was the interview process with PopHealthCare?


----------

